# Shelf stable cheesecake filling



## Ryan217 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm looking to make a creamcheese based filling that is shelf stable for a stuffed cookie. Looking at flavouring of either lemon meringue or strawberry cheesecake. Any ideas or recipes would be great.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

You could try a cream cheese type frosting but its gonna get moldy.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

So.......I'm not a huge fan of commercial bakery ingredients since my customer base is mostly food purists and they reject anything that has an ingredient they can't pronounce. However, those ingredients have their uses and purpose. I've used Rich's Bettercreme on many occasions when I've had jobs where it was in use. People love it and I kinda loved it too for its ease of use and I actually like the way it tastes.

Rich's makes a shelf-stable cream cheese icing that you might be able to use in your stuffed cookies: Rich's shelf-stable cream cheese


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a recipe on cakecentral.com that someone created as a substitute for cream cheese frosting. It is an American style buttercream that has I believe white balsamic vinegar added that gives the tang of cream cheese. Haven't tried it yet myself.


----------

